# Lindsay Lohan Has Changed A Lot in 3 Years... (PIC)



## ilovehuhu (Oct 30, 2009)

Lindsay Lohan Has Changed A Lot in 3 Years... (PIC)







In "Mean Girls", she was absolutely gorgeous.. Amazing rack, nice face... Now, she's just a skeleton.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 30, 2009)

wow she's aged badly!


----------



## Darla (Oct 30, 2009)

looking at the two photos at the linkyou can see her hair is overbleached and over processed . Coupled with the fact her that face looks overly harsh it just all looks so difficult to understand.


----------



## Lucy (Oct 30, 2009)

thats so sad



she used to be super pretty


----------



## sikashimmer (Oct 30, 2009)

wow that's sick how different she looks! She looks so distressed and unhappy.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 30, 2009)

...and this is why you shouldn't do drugs.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 30, 2009)

you know that site where they have time lines of meth users.... her after picture kinda reminds me of that.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 30, 2009)

In some pics you can see who wrinkly her face is.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 30, 2009)

Some more comparisons:






I thought she was very gorgeous here:






And the girls when they were amazing:






Tsk tsk


----------



## Karren (Oct 30, 2009)

Ekkkkkk!! She looks like she's 60!


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In some pics you can see who wrinkly her face is. Yeah I saw one recently, she had more wrinkles than my mom. I wish she would do her hair darker again, it looks so bad light. My fiance loves her, he has rented every movie she has been in, lol. He hasnt seen her recent pictures though


----------



## Geek (Oct 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

...and this is why you shouldn't do drugs. 


Also, this is why smoking cigs is very nasty.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 31, 2009)

Eeek ! She looked so great and now... freakshow.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 31, 2009)

She does look awful. I saw a picture of her in People Style the other day, and thought the same thing. Years of "hard living" (Too much booze, and drugs) will do that!


----------



## jodevizes (Oct 31, 2009)

I think a lot is to do with the fact that she has lost a lot of weight and it really doesn't suit her. Those early pics look like she is carrying puppy fat and now that has disappeared she looks haggard.

Those must have been some incredible parties though.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 31, 2009)

She looks so much better with brown hair, tan and had some weight on her. She just looks like a skeleton and its not attractive at all.


----------



## Sangiovese (Nov 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And the girls when they were amazing: http://uselessplace.com/wp-content/u...an-drugs-2.jpg

Tsk tsk

ZOMG


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And the girls when they were amazing: http://uselessplace.com/wp-content/u...an-drugs-2.jpg

Tsk tsk

this was right after she got implants, they do not look amazing IMHO...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 4, 2009)

I was watching something about her on VH1... I kinda feel sorry for her. Poor kid...

Somebody should get her help...


----------



## ilovehuhu (Nov 4, 2009)

anyone watched Labor Pains (2009)? Is it a good movie?


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 4, 2009)

How sad!


----------



## maclovin (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, that's what drinking and cocaine will do to you..

It's so sad what fame can do to a person.


----------



## secondhook (Nov 6, 2009)

It is sad, but at this point it's hard for me to place the blame on anyone but her. It's not like there's been a lack of people telling her she needs help.


----------



## nachiketkhanna (Nov 7, 2009)

oh boy..!

she seems to be lady michael jackson in spoiling her look and face.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Nov 8, 2009)

She has changed so much, that this weeks US weekly has a spread on it and they are basically saying the same things that we are saying.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *ilovehuhu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif anyone watched Labor Pains (2009)? Is it a good movie? yes... it is somewhat on the level of "Just My Luck" - not great and not too bad (if you like cheesy chick flick, of course).


----------



## Camden Lennox (Nov 10, 2009)

she looks so old... aged i think... first pic looks like she is out of make up...


----------

